# Quilting Retreat results



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I attended a week-long quilting retreat in Branson last week. I ended up putting together 8 quilt tops.  I had the blocks made for 4 of them so basically just assembled and added sashing and borders. But 4 I made from scratch while at the retreat. None except the Bonnie Hunter Grand Illusion were intricate, but I am happy I managed to get so many completed. The 8th top is posted over on Country Families as it was one of the forum quilts from 2004.
The focus fabric on the first one pictures geese, one of my favourite poultry, so I'm keeping that one for myself.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I love to sew but I don't think I could do 8 in a week. Did you sleep? I some times wake up thinking about what I'm going to sew and I think to myself, I must be crazy! All those quilts are really nice.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

All are beautiful! Number 3 and the last 2 are my favorites tho. You were a busy little bee!!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, that is amazing! Sounds like you had fun though, and you sure got a lot done. They all look great!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Looks like you had a great time, love the quilts!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Holy Macaroni!!! Very nice.. makes me want to get out to my sewing room and get busy!!!


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Absolutely Beautiful! You are one talented lady!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!! I really like that one with the yellow stars between the blocks.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

They are all great, I love the 3rd one too. The colors are beautiful.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

COSunflower said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! I really like that one with the yellow stars between the blocks.


 
Thank you. The stars one is also one of my favourites as well. It was the next to last mystery train quilt at the Quilting Board. It will be one I'll make again. 

In case anyone is interested in making one: 

Mystery #8 instruction on posts 1, 221, 485, 756
http://www.quiltingboard.com/blocks-month-week-f9/8-mystery-quilt-train-ride-its-scrap-alicious-t259478.html



Melissa said:


> They are all great, I love the 3rd one too. The colors are beautiful.


Thank you. That one is out of my colour comfort zone and was a swap at Quilting Around the World. It will be a charity quilt, probably for the nursing home.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful quilts! I especially like the last one, with the pink borders. That must have been an amazing week!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I keep thinking have a week with nothing to do but sew would be wonderful!

I really like the first one -but I like the others too!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Like them ALL. Favorites, #3 and #6. Great accomplishment to finish all in one week. Maybe I should go to one. Too many distractions here at home.

Thanks for posting pics Margo


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Belfry Bat, I keep coming back to look at that strip quilt, squint & see flame forms. Been worrying over a cache of teen-age garment scraps that need making up into a memory quilt and I think I've found the way through you!

Can I ask, how did you set the colors up for piecing? And how did you make the angle join for the strips?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Belfry Bat, I keep coming back to look at that strip quilt, squint & see flame forms. Been worrying over a cache of teen-age garment scraps that need making up into a memory quilt and I think I've found the way through you!
> 
> Can I ask, how did you set the colors up for piecing? And how did you make the angle join for the strips?


Thank you. The strip selection is completely random. That one was made from 3" left-overs from another project with a few extra pieces mixed in. It's really hard to guess how they will come out, and I sometimes end up picking out a row and flipping the top or bottom to even the colours out. On that one, I didn't really have enough different colours, which is why so many overlap. A jelly roll with at least 18-20 colours is best. 

Here's another I made but haven't trimmed or bordered it yet. Same principle, but this one had less repeats and I didn't angle the joins. When I cut my own strips I tend to use 3" since it is easier for me to cut that size. But I've also used purchased jelly rolls before -- 40 - 42 strips. 

The slant is made the same way you join binding together. Cross the pieces at a 90 degree angle and sew a diagonal line. Here's a tute from Missouri Star Co. on the jelly roll race that explains how to do the angles http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=0B6B49B5317C6811E4EE0B6B49B5317C6811E4EE


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Well you sure did a good job "evening the colors out" and thanks for the tip (&video)! Only now I think I should go the way of your horizontal straight-join piece. It looks so comforting to sleeping under___ ___ like wraps. The way the yellow is worked in is especially wonderful.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It's always interesting to hear how different people "select" colors. Some people say they spend a lot of time thinking about it and preplanning just to get it right - and others just start and then look at it and maybe move a few things around - and it just ends up balanced and fun!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Well you sure did a good job "evening the colors out" and thanks for the tip (&video)! Only now I think I should go the way of your horizontal straight-join piece. It looks so comforting to sleeping under___ ___ like wraps. The way the yellow is worked in is especially wonderful.


The original had all the bright greens in one spot (hard to see in the pic, but it drove me crazy), so I unsewed one seam between them and flipped a section around and resewed. That also helped balance out the yellows a bit better. The more colours you use, the better balanced the quilt ends up, but I almost always unsew one seam and flip. But I draw the line at one seam -- otherwise you drive yourself batty. 

This is a pattern that is better not to overthink. My only rule of thumb is not to sew two identical strips together. Otherwise, just sew as they present themselves.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This will be my next foray into jelly roll quilts -- using orphan blocks in it. I have tons of orphan blocks and they don't play well together. I think this will be a solution to using them. 
http://quiltersenjoycolor.blogspot.com/

Here's an example:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Like that style of floating the squares with the dark border - doesn't look rigid like set blocks, it's pleasing how they fit the strips. Spacing them is what sets Macybaby and me agog.


----------

